# Groutface ?



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

This is what we get......paper only


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess I don't live in the good part of Illinois. But the same problem seems to be in Canada, too.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> I know I will get ripped in shreds for this one but on smaller installations on fireplaces and backsplashes I had quiet a bit of success with 24$ bags of Versabond.


Its ok, everyone has done it, few will admit it, and now you got it off your chest. I even used some pink bucket mastic on a backsplash once, and somehow its still holding up..


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Groutface said:


> This is what we get......paper only
> 
> View attachment 69508


G,you got those from Rona right?

Go to tile distributor they will have the plastic bags.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> G,you got those from Rona right?
> 
> Go to tile distributor they will have the plastic bags.


No not Rona that's were we get our buckets..... I have a local supplier that I purchase wholesale from.....haven't seen a plastic bag for any mortars from mapei till Angus' photo...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Groutface said:


> No not Rona that's were we get our buckets..... I have a local supplier that I purchase wholesale from.....haven't seen a plastic bag for any mortars from mapei till Angus' photo...


All we got here for Mapei is plastic...only ones who carry paper bags is Rona so I assumed thats where you got it.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

That's odd.....wonder why? Even so I haven't had a lot of bad bags with lumps....not sayin I haven't had any but not anything to be frustrated with!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Groutface said:


> That's odd.....wonder why? Even so I haven't had a lot of bad bags with lumps....not sayin I haven't had any but not anything to be frustrated with!


I think it has to do with distributors...I am in Western Canada,you are in Eastern so two different distributors...pretty sure Mike G. is the guy for Western Canada and hes same guy for most of IL unless I am confusing smth.

Rona could be very well purchasing all their Mapei from same Eastern Canada dealer.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Could be ....I'm gonna bring it up to my supplier just to see what he says.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> No not Rona that's were we get our buckets..... I have a local supplier that I purchase wholesale from.....haven't seen a plastic bag for any mortars from mapei till Angus' photo...


I just checked and it was announced that Mapei was using plastic bags in summer of '08.

However, even the paper bags are lined with plastic. The only reason moisture should get in would be a tear in the bag...but that cause a problem with a plastic bag too.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

So they dont make plastic bags anymore? how the hell did I get some two weeks ago


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> So they dont make plastic bags anymore? how the hell did I get some two weeks ago


Who said that?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Who said that?


Well you said they were using them back in summer 08 so I got sorta worried that I bought old thinset :blink:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I just checked and it was announced that Mapei was using plastic bags in summer of '08.
> 
> However, even the paper bags are lined with plastic. The only reason moisture should get in would be a tear in the bag...but that cause a problem with a plastic bag too.


We might be getting old stock then.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Groutface said:


> We might be getting old stock then.


Shifty!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No, I was saying that Mapei announced they were going to start using plastic bag as of the summer of '08. I don't recall when I got my first plastic bag but I know it was at least 2 years ago.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I use Prism as my main go to for grout.

It guarantees color consitancy. Charcoal even turns out charcoal. Works on 1/16 fo 1/2" joints. Comes in three usable sized bags, so for many custom bathrooms that I do, I have 2 unused sealed bags for the future. Price is a little high though comparatively to a standard cementitious grout.

If somebody wants stain resistance, I will go with quartzlock over epoxy anyday.

I use 4:1 all the time for pans. Over the last 6 months they have come in plastic and paper in a seemingly every other time. The plastic ones are much nicer though!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Would be nice to see some plastic bags eventually.....whatever happy with paper for now...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> I know I will get ripped in shreds for this one but on smaller installations on fireplaces and backsplashes I had quiet a bit of success with 24$ bags of Versabond.


What's wrong with Versabond, and why does it cost you $24 a bag?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

HS345 said:


> What's wrong with Versabond, and why does it cost you $24 a bag?


I dont think nothing is wrong with it for small installations,though for big installation its not the greatest product...A lot of ppl dont like it. polymer modified one that exceeds reg spec such as 118.11 comes to 24 after tax.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

There can be so many things that may contribute to efflorescense,that im done using gross that stent fast setting, tec power grout, Mapei ultracolor ,and just used the laticrete permacolor. All fast setting and do not contribute to efflorescense. Only way to go for cementitous grouts imo....


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Look what Windsor is starting to get........









Bout time we get plastic instead of paper......eat that Floormasta.....laughing


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a few Mapie bags from a local supplier...all paper, along with the bags at lowes and Rona.

...Although the Laticrete grout I got came in a milk carton....fancy!


----------

